# rash guards



## joe1988 (Jan 17, 2010)

hey i am very new to mma and have been told i need a rash gaurd for my second class, problem i have is i dont really wanna spend 25 quid plus on one when i will need a couple at least, my question is where do you guys get them from and also are the adidas techfit and nike ones ok or are they more for football ect,

cheers in advance

joe


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Go for the Notorious ones mate, we do them for Â£20 and are sound


----------



## joe1988 (Jan 17, 2010)

i dont know if xl would be big enough as i have a 48inch chest, i hope it is as its cheap and looks good


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

They are good quality for the money, the shorts are good too - if they dont fit they can be returned for refund/excange :thumb


----------



## Romeo (Dec 2, 2009)

Caged Steel Fight Gear MENS - Sale Pro Brand MMA and Fighter Clothing

Rashguards for a tenner mate. They're on sale.


----------



## joe1988 (Jan 17, 2010)

dude u truely are a legend, i just ordered 3 pairs aswell as 2 mma fight shorts


----------



## 5up3rman (Jan 14, 2010)

that link don't work


----------



## rsp84 (Dec 9, 2008)

5up3rman said:


> that link don't work


just type caged steel into a search engine


----------



## Romeo (Dec 2, 2009)

Caged Steel Fight Gear MENS - Sale Pro Brand MMA and Fighter Clothing

Dunno what happened to the first URL but yeah.


----------



## FlikstRR (Dec 25, 2009)

wow thats some sweet prices tempted by the shorts and rashguard..

i have my first lessons specifically for mma this weekend.. ive been advised to get some gloves, shorts, box and mouth guard..

are the Caged Steel shorts ok? the ones in the sale i mean?? or should i follow the buy once- buy right and get some more expensive sprawl/sinister/contract killer etc??

im looking to get a deal on all together gloves/shorts/mouthguard/box(rashguard if i need)..


----------



## Romeo (Dec 2, 2009)

I'd say dish out and invest on high-quality gear. (This said, I have no personal experience with Caged Steel but I've been hearing good things but I'd go with a brand that I know well of.) I know MMA-Factory does a discount on packages.

MMA Christmas Gift Ideas Packages Factory

Ring 'em up/contact them and see what they can do for you.

MMA FACTORY, HAYABUSA MMA, SILVER STAR T SHIRTS, HAYABUSA FIGHTWEAR, HAYABUSA CLOTHING, SILVER STAR CLOTHING, TAPOUT,


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

Did anyone order anything from Caged Steel? Ordered one of the Â£10 Rashguards last Sunday...still hasn't been delivered. Tryed to send them an email and got an email back saying there email adress dosen't exist? :wtf


----------



## FlikstRR (Dec 25, 2009)

think you just been unlucky...

Mine took about 4/5 days i think. I ordered 2 rashguards at Â£9.99 last tuesday and it came on the friday.. with a free tshirt too! cant fault the quality so far.

All my gear turned up from MMA-Factory on friday too.. it was like xmas day for me


----------



## 5up3rman (Jan 14, 2010)

so far i'm using just a normal long sleeve nike compression top as a rash guard.

so far so good, but i don't really wanna spunk 30 odd quid on a rash guard top.

will wait for a bargain (*hint hint* Marc protein fatory.....lol) or until my compression tops gets ****ed and when i get some disposiable income!


----------

